# chaya and drax



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thought i would post some silly pics























































hope you enjoyed


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nici said:


> thought i would post some silly pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice piccy's and lovely huskies
here's one i look after for a client guest her age?
she's also a rescue and she'll still run like mad


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i would say she is around 11


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wooops forgot one bless


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice, like the last one,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics, lovely dogs


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> very nice, like the last one,


the last pic is of a very handsome boy called kavik he is one of chaya`s pups from last year.now 17 months old


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nici said:


> i would say she is around 11


nope way out

totally lovely dogs these all of them nici


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> nope way out
> 
> totally lovely dogs these all of them nici


ahh she must be about 4 then you will have to put me out my missery


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nici said:


> ahh she must be about 4 then you will have to put me out my missery


nope she not 4 
she's 16 now


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pictures - I love that one with a cuddle!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

carol said:


> nope she not 4
> she's 16 now


oh went wrong way she looks lovely


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

what great looking dogs, love the pale eye color and really loved the pic of them playing.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

loe said:


> what great looking dogs, love the pale eye color and really loved the pic of them playing.


ahh thanks there all mad when they get together


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pictures


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Its a real joy to watch!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

thought i would add some more


----------

